# old school lowrider bikes



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i need ideas for my project trying to go with the classic look so please post them


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jun 6 2006, 05:20 PM~5563592
> *i need ideas for my project trying to go with the classic look so please post them
> *



simple and clean (just do steal my i dea:twak: ) just play-ing


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

come on guys help me


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

HERE YOU GO HOMIE.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

MORE...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any more


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool bikes


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

thise handle bars are sick


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

gold digger the most OG check out the fork old school bent


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

an 805 old skool bike


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 9 2006, 04:57 PM~5581193
> *gold digger the most OG check out the fork old school bent
> *



i was gonna say that ... i might attempt to make that one day


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

alis bike .............


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

alis bikes old school style those bikes are old school


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 9 2006, 12:06 PM~5580704
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That Illustrious bike was the first bike i built.2nd place first time out at the 95 super show.Not bad for first time. :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Those are some bad ass bikes.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

tight shit uffin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

clasic
schwinn rims replated
or 36bodycounts
og bent forks
not much twist
a chrome seat pan
schwinn parts lots of them replated 
this is for that black bike u doing?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2007, 06:16 PM~7183487
> *clasic
> schwinn rims replated
> or 36bodycounts
> ...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

this is old school :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

post up your pics!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

you never see forks like that anymore, that shit was cool


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

does anyone have any more pics of the ''to the limit trike'' ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 11 2006, 10:17 PM~5592582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorite bikes of all time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 11 2006, 10:17 PM~5592582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this bike use to show the same time froggy style did back in LA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is how Im going to redo my original schwinn. It is going to get painted in a few days. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2007, 12:35 AM~7196384
> *This is how Im going to redo my original schwinn. It is going to get painted in a few days.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OUTKAST


----------

